# Bel Canto...



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone could direct me towards some nice Bel Canto Operas and/or Arias. Bellini's Casta Diva is all that I have heard so far. This is certainly the most beautiful vocal music I have heard.


----------



## marija (Jun 7, 2007)

Bel cantists are Bellini, Donizzeti, Rossini. There are a lot of beautiful arias from treis operas!
Enjoy!


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

You will definitely find some vocal gymnastics in Rossini and a few Donizetti. Look up Lucia de Lammermour, Barber of Seville, Scala di Seta, but there are many more. You can probably get CDs of "favourite arias" from these composers, save you having to wade through lots of opera to find the bits you like.


----------

